# GOEX Pinnacle FFFg in a Rifle



## bngod (Jan 13, 2010)

Can GOEX FFFg be used in a 50 cal Hawken rifle? I got the wrong powder as a gift and can't take it back to the store.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 13, 2010)

yes. i shoot fff in all my long guns.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 13, 2010)

Same here, I use 70grs FFFG behind a patched roundball, knocks them DRT.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jan 13, 2010)

yep, me too. I shoot 3F in everything from  a 32 all the way up to a 54.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jan 14, 2010)

*fffg??????*



bngod said:


> Can GOEX FFFg be used in a 50 cal Hawken rifle? I got the wrong powder as a gift and can't take it back to the store.


I'll swap you a can of pyrodex for it.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 14, 2010)

Their site has a load suggestion for the round ball of 50gr.
http://www.goexpowder.com/images/LoadCharts/RB-Rifle-Musket.pdf
Being the ball is about 188gr, you would expect a sabot with a 180gr XTP to be good with the same charge.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jan 14, 2010)

fishtail said:


> Being the ball is about 188gr, you would expect a sabot with a 180gr XTP to be good with the same charge.



ThaT SIR, would depend on the rate of twist in the barrel, that is not the subject of the OP. still have this lb of Pyrodex RS I will trade straight up for that lb of Pinnacle.


----------



## AZ Longrifle (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, no problems using 3F in my .75 Matchlock and .62 cal Flinter by Steve Zihn. The load for .62, I'm using 90grns for out to 50, yrds and 100grns for anything farther. 
In a .50, I'd start with 60grns for out to 50 yrds.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 15, 2010)

hawgrider1200 said:


> ThaT SIR, would depend on the rate of twist in the barrel, that is not the subject of the OP. still have this lb of Pyrodex RS I will trade straight up for that lb of Pinnacle.



hawg, the intent was to let bngod see there would be an alternative by using the fffg.
But being you brought it up (again to help bngod) 

bngod, most Hawken types have a 1:48 twist  suitable (but not perfect) for ball, conical and sabots (lots of other twist rates available). For accuracy, the ball likes say near a 1:66 but the sabots are best used with a 1:28 or so and the conicals perform better near 1:32. Many times the twist rate is stamped in the barrel or you can test yours by the rod and patch/brush method, watching as you push or retrieve the rod and paying attention to the revolution of the rod, this can be tedious being the barrel may be as short as 28". As hawg was pointing out, the twist rate has as much to do with accuracy as does the correct powder, charge rate, bullet type and weight. 
All this said, a lighter sabot bullet near the same weight as the ball with the same powder "should" be safe. But don't take my word as gospel on it or any of the above I have said. Before loading that thing with something untried, do your research to confirm the rates and suggestions from the manufacturers of the gun, powder and bullets.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 15, 2010)

*updating my past; updating my present*

I've used FF Goex in a 50 caliber flintlock for some 35 years.
It is still recommended by Goex.

I recall, I think, using FFF in a pinch years ago. 

Never used anything but black powder.  Never heard of Pinnacle Goex.  Was that discontinued by Goex.  I see no listing as a current product on their internet site.  

If so, in a pinch I'd give it a try before discarding.


----------



## bngod (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the inputs on the FFF. I contacted GOEX just to be sure and they recommended reducing the load by 10%. 

I shot the Hawken today with 80gr of FFF and it shot just fine and the bullet was actually hitting about 1 inch higher than previously with FF.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 18, 2010)

80!!
Dadgum, keep this thread goin and let us know what you are doing with it!
Don't guess you got a chronograph handy?
And what bullet are you using?


----------



## FrontierGander (Jan 18, 2010)

80 3f isnt an entire lot of powder but its a good solid load for deer and even elk. in one of my flinters, it wants 110gr 3f goex to shoot the tightest group possible.


----------



## runs with scissors (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/goex_pinnacle.htm

Here is a link to Goex Pinnacle...


----------



## bngod (Jan 19, 2010)

I was using 320gr TC Maxiballs with 80gr of FFF.  I did not have a chrono with me but will ask to borrow one next time just to see what it's shooting at. I did notice a difference in the trajectory compared to normal.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jan 19, 2010)

how muddy was it at the range? I wanna shoot my guns but don't wanna slip and slide in all that red clay.


----------



## bngod (Jan 19, 2010)

I went to a friends house that has a place to shoot. 

I would imagine its okay with all the sun we've had but the ground it still pretty soft in my yard.


----------



## mmarkey (May 16, 2010)

Yes you can shoot fff powder in a 50 cal. I'm about to buy some fff for mine. I was using ff but I just found out it shoots better and much cleaner with the fff. Just keep in mind that fff is hotter than ff so lower you charge by about 20% and you'll be good to go.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 11, 2010)

mmarkey said:


> Yes you can shoot fff powder in a 50 cal. I'm about to buy some fff for mine. I was using ff but I just found out it shoots better and much cleaner with the fff. Just keep in mind that fff is hotter than ff so lower you charge by about 20% and you'll be good to go.



I guess this means FFF is more economical too.


----------



## mmarkey (Jun 11, 2010)

Theoretically yes. But not by a lot. It depends on how you shoot and at what ranges.


----------



## Okie Hog (Mar 30, 2011)

Hate to resurrect a thread this old but there seems to be quite a few folks who have used Goex Pinnacle powder.   i have used Pinnacle since it first became available.  3F Pinnacle has worked very well in my inline guns.   It was made for GOEX by APP.    Pinnacle went away when Hodgdon bought out GOEX.   Bought the last cases that PowderInc had.    

American Pioneer Powder has come out with a new powder called JSG Super Powder.   From the description it is GOEX Pinnacle under a new name.


----------

